# Proverbe / Refrán : à la guerre comme à la guerre



## RosePrincess

Salut!!!

Comment traduire en espanol la proverbe "a la guerre comme a la guerre"?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si nous considérons que le dicton (ou proverbe?) "*à la guerre comme à la guerre*" est utilisé pour indiquer qu'en période de crise tous les moyens sont bons pour survivre ou pour parvenir à ses fins, un des proverbes espagnols équivalents serait: "*a buen hambre no hay pan duro*".
Salutations


----------



## RosePrincess

mais il y'a un dicton/une proverbe qui a le mot "guerra"?

merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

RosePrincess said:


> mais il y'a un dicton/une proverbe qui a le mot "guerra"?
> 
> merci!


Certainement Rose. Il y existe de nombreux proverbes et dictons espagnols avec le mot guerre mais en ce moment je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de l'équivalent à celui que tu proposes (si toutefois il existe).
Salutations


----------



## totor

a mal tiempo buena cara; a falta de pan, buenas son tortas.

pero el único que tiene algo de guerra es *en campaña como en campaña*.


----------



## ena 63

Hola;
También,
"cual el tiempo tal el tiento"


----------



## ampurdan

Otra posibilidad:

"En tiempo de guerra, cualquier hoyo es trinchera"

Cela veut dire qu'on doit s'adapter aux circonstances.


----------



## totor

sin lugar a dudas, el de ampurdan es el mejor:



ampurdan said:


> "En tiempo de guerra, cualquier hoyo es trinchera"


----------



## Anthos

Salut!
en español no existe el refrán "en guerra como en guerra", con lo cual tendríamos una traducción demasiado literal. Pero sí existe "*a la guerra, con la guerra*", que tal vez podría encajar en el contexto.
Au revoir mes amis


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una variante a "En tiempo de guerra, cualquier hoyo es trinchera" traído por Ampurdan: *"En el amor y la guerra, todo hueco es trinchera",* cuyo significado va también en el sentido que buscaba Rose.


----------



## Andoush

Bonjour!

Voici une expression que l'on utilise souvent en français et que j'aurais voulu pouvoir utiliser également en espagnol: "à la guerre comme à la guerre"!

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît une expression équivalente en espagnol?

Mil gracias a todos!
Andoush


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Hola!

A la guerra como a la guerra, simplement.


----------



## Pinairun

_Al toro hay que cogerlo por los cuernos._

Se trata de adaptarse a la situación, afrontando de manera decidida un asunto difícil.


----------



## Andoush

Gracias Blanca Azucena pero no me suena para nada bien en castellano. De hecho, nunca lo he oído así en Argentina ...  

Creo que si bien no hay un equivalente exacto en castellano, según el contexto, se podría utilizar alguna de las diferentes opciones que figuran arriba!

¡Gracias a todos!
Andoush


----------



## Dentellière

Creo que la traducción de este dicho  es:

"En  el amor y en la guerra todo es válido"


----------



## totor

Qué pena que no revisen bien los diferentes posts.

Sin lugar a dudas, la mejor traducción es la que da Ampurdan en su post # 8:



ampurdan said:


> En tiempo de guerra, cualquier hoyo es trinchera


----------



## Andoush

Entonces, "à la guerre comme à la guerre" según el contexto podría traducirse:

- "Si la vida te da limones, haz limonada"
- "En el amor y en la guerra todo es válido"
- "Al toro hay que cogerlo por los cuernos"
- "A la guerra, con la guerra"
- "En el amor y la guerra, todo hueco es trinchera"
- "En tiempo de guerra, cualquier hoyo es trinchera"
- "Cual el tiempo, tal el tiento"
- "En campaña como en campaña"
- "A buen hambre, no hay pan duro"
- "A mal tiempo, buena cara"
- "A falta de pan, buenas son tortas"

Interesante, ¿verdad?


----------



## totor

Una buena síntesis, Andoush, por cierto.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Bien por la lista .

También me suscribo a la traducción de nuestro amigo Ampurdan.

Un dicho muy bien dicho por haberlo dicho yo : Hay que hacer de tripas corazón. O bien: hay que hacer de tripas chorizo... Mucho más popular, claro está . Y si no, pregúntenle al carnicero de su barrio, ja ja.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Andoush

Ah, me encantó! Muy bueno, Swift, y de hecho también se usa mucho en Argentina!

Vamos todavía !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ampurdan said:


> Otra posibilidad:
> 
> "En tiempo de guerra, cualquier hoyo es trinchera"
> 
> Cela veut dire qu'on doit s'adapter aux circonstances.


 
Pues yo no lo entiendo así.

Lo que los colegas sugieren tiene que ver con esto:

http://www.babylon.com/definition/a_la_guerre_comme_a_la_guerre/Spanish

Es decir, en tiempos de crisis, adapatarse a las circunstancias. (_Cualquier hoyo es trinchera_) (En México hay una variante típica de nuestroa humor: _(Cualquier hoyo es trinchera, aunque sea de caballero_) 

Yo siempre lo he interpretado así:

http://www.linternaute.com/proverbe/3/a-la-guerre-comme-a-la-guerre/

En mi entender, hay que ser tan rudos -incluso más- como lo que nos impone una guerra, con el enemigo, claro.

Otra vez en México: _¡A cabrón, cabrón y medio! _

Y cuadra muy bien con lo que pienso de la expresión.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Un dicho muy bien dicho por haberlo dicho yo : Hay que hacer de tripas corazón.



Como decimos en mi barrio, ¡vamos todavía, José! (Lo que nadie dice en el barrio es "hacer de tripas chorizo", ésa es costarricense a carta cabal.)

Vaya, no me di cuenta de que también lo dijo Andoush, pero él también es del barrio  .


----------



## swift

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Yo siempre lo he interpretado así:
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/proverbe/3/a-la-guerre-comme-a-la-guerre/
> 
> En mi entender, hay que ser tan rudos como lo que nos impone una guerra, con el enemigo, claro.



Ya me extrañaba no verte por acá, Juan Jacob. Qué bueno que te uniste a la fiesta .

¿Y qué te parece esto?

Saludos hasta por allá,


J.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> Ya me extrañaba no verte por acá, Juan Jacob. Qué bueno que te uniste a la fiesta .
> 
> ¿Y qué te parece esto?
> 
> Saludos hasta por allá,
> 
> 
> J.


 
(Paréntesis: acaban de preguntar lo mismitito en inglés acá:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7389025#post7389025) Se nota que preocupa la expresión.

Sigo disintiendo (¿Así se dice?): _De tripas corazón_ me remite a _Adaptarse a la situación, _adversa, claro. _Si no hay pan, come bolillo. _O el típico y abnegado: _No hay mal que dure cien años. _(Sólo aguantaremos 99).

Como el origen y el significado no quedan muy claros, me atengo a los legados por mi padre -quien estuvo en la guerra, claro-, aplicando el siguiente:

_A cabrón, cabrón y medio._

(Él y los suyos mataron a bastantes, y no siempre en pelea limpia... por eso digo).


----------



## Andoush

Hola Juan Jacob! "A la guerre comme à la guerre" en francés, significa cualquiera de las cosas que mencionamos antes en función del contexto! De ahí, tal vez, tu confusión ... pero OJO, a mi entender, no significa "No hay mal que dure cien años"!


----------

